# Metal Work: Where to get hanging arms made?



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get hanging arms for lights made? Preferably in the east end.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What do you mean by hanging arms?


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

BillD said:


> What do you mean by hanging arms?


like this


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are handy, you could probably do it yourself if you find some cheap tubing at Home Depot and a tube bender.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you are handy, you could probably do it yourself if you find some cheap tubing at Home Depot and a tube bender.


I was thinking that as well, but was also considering the fact that if I were to later upgrade my lights to a much heavier unit such as a powermodule ~50lbs, It'd probably need to be replaced.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

There is a good metalworker just North of Pickering on Brock Road. I've used him for some projects in our renovation business. PM for more details if interested.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Electrical conduit
rental pipe bender from home depot etc.
black spray paint


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

i read on AP that some guy buy a few parts from HD and make it a nice rack too, you should take a look. Custom made will probably take you into 100s


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The problem with bent conduit is that you can only hang a light light fixture (no pun intended) as the bent 1 - 1.5" conduit will only hold a relatively small fixture before it starts to sag.

I think a member here (Crawdaddy?) makes custom metal stands - he should be able to help you out too, but he's in the West end.

Actually, if you find a good solution, let me know as I may be in the market for a similar solution!


----------

